# Yang-Ji Hawk



## Ice (Feb 3, 2014)

anitum x sanderianum
1 bud first bloom






photo by yang-ji
thanks


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 4, 2014)

great potential there.


----------



## Ray (Feb 4, 2014)

Lovely color!


----------



## Orchid-fever (Feb 4, 2014)

Love the color


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 4, 2014)

Very nice. What are the parent's clonal name? Is it one of these?

IC3515 Paph. Yang-Ji Hawk (sanderianum 'Shin-Yi' BM-TPS x anitum 'MS#1') 

IC3513 Paph. Yang-Ji Hawk (sanderianum 'Shin-Yi' BM-TPS x anitum 'Show Shan Black')

http://www.paphiopedilumsofdistinct...ants-with-high-potential/multi-floral-hybrids


----------



## Ice (Feb 4, 2014)

parents anitum'yang-ji#1' x sanderianum'90cm'
thanks


----------



## Ed M (Feb 4, 2014)

Neat.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 4, 2014)

I like the colors. And the petals.


----------



## Trithor (Feb 4, 2014)

Great 'chestnut' colouring and a lovely dorsal.


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 9, 2014)

This will be a sweet one after all are open and the petals mature. Please post it again.


----------



## 2Toned (Feb 10, 2014)

Anitum - hallelujah!


----------



## Ice (Feb 15, 2014)

photo by yang-ji

thanks


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 15, 2014)

how good are they!


----------



## Justin (Feb 15, 2014)

wow what an improvement on sanderianum! great hybrid.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Feb 15, 2014)

That is really beautiful!


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 16, 2014)

Yep, much nicer with all open. Must be the first hybrid I've seen where the other parent dominated the anitum parent.


----------



## chrismende (Feb 16, 2014)

Beautiful! I'm beginning to think Paph anitum can do no wrong!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 16, 2014)

Drool.....:drool:


----------

